
The Chrome Browser History Sucks - bradley_taunt
https://bradleytaunt.com/2019/04/20/browser-history-sucks/
======
dredmorbius
It's optimised for driving users to Google Web Search.

Good improvement suggestions. Don't hold your breath.

~~~
bradley_taunt
Yeah that makes complete sense - not that I figured Google to ever update this
anyway...

